# Bios Flash on Asus P5LP-LE



## g-dog (Feb 18, 2009)

*I have a Asus P5LP-LE (Limestone-GL8E) mobo that came in a Hp m7160n.*

specs:
Pentium D 2.8 Ghz
4x1gb Geil pc 5300 667 Mhz
Nividia EVGA 8600 Gt 1Gb graphics card
2x 250Gb sata Hard drives
Windows xp pro 64 bit

I am trying to flash the Bios over to a Asus P5LD2 Bios. I have a floppyless pc so I have made a bootdisk via cd-rom using Dr-Dos 7. I have intergrated the bios flash files for the P5LD2 into the ISO of the bootdisk via UltraISO.. After burning and booting up I have realized that I have no executable file to write BIOS info onto the CMOS chip. The current file is a rom file not exe and I know of no way to run it in dos mode. :4-dontkno This is the first time I have attempted to Flash a Bios. Any and all help would be deeply apreciated.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

I use an Asus brd(AMD) about the same age as yours and the Flash prog is built into the Bios.


----------



## g-dog (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the response, I think i know what your talking about about the program intergrated in the bios by asus. I believe its called afus, but im not exactly sure on how to use it. Anyone out there have any knowledge on this?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

its called EZ-flash .................... when you first start your computer hit F2 a couple of times and that should launch the ez-flash

the launch command for the DOS utility is shown in the motherboard manual ........ go the motherboard model which you have selected as near compatible ........ download the manual for that board .......... then read the DOS bios updating utility section


I dont think you will be able to flash this board in the normal manner .......... the OEM system builders (dell, gateway, compaq, e-machine etc etc etc) all neuter the bios so the flashing utilty will not accept the asus flashing process ......... this can be "fixed" by ordering and replacing your bios chip ................. see biosman.com

or go to ebay ......... search for bios chip .............. they are rather cheap at $10.00 - $20.00 .................. and the vendor will flash the chip with which ever bios version you request


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the only reliable way I have found to update the bios is with floppy drive ........... you can cause yourself alot of grief by not getting yourself a floppy drive ......... they are cheap and you dont have to mount them in the case to use it !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your board uses the Intel 945G chipset 


the closest brother I see in the asus retail stable is this one ?

http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=194&l4=0&model=1320&modelmenu=1


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont think your board has a socketed bios ......... but rather a soldered in bios ......... there are shops which can unsolder your bios and reprogram for you or better yet ...... solder a socket on your board ............... I have see this done for about $30.00

actually this is my next learning adventure ............LOL


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you frag that board while messing with the bios .......... this is what I would do


http://cgi.ebay.com/Gigabyte-GA-8I9...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## g-dog (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info linderman, I am aware of the Bios not being able to be removed. Thats the reason I wish to flash it. This is not my main computer i have a EVGA 132-BL-E758-A1 with a Intel Core i7 940 Nehalem 2.93GHz, 12Gb DDR3 1600, and a Nvidia XFX GeForce GTX 260. I'm just wishing to tinker and learn. So I will know how to do it further down the road. I am trying to find the cheapest and most sufficient way of doing this cause I have several friend with same board that wish to overclock not using clockgen. I have taken your advice and am down loading the manual as I type. I was looking at the P5l-MX you suggested and That was going to be my first option I just wasn't for sure if the Bios would work with it only having 2 memory slots instead of 4 like the original board.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

whenever you mess with an OEM board ............ you enter the world of "guessing game"


I would research all Intel 945 chipset motherboards of the m-ATX spec ....... and pick the most likely chance ............
its a risky game


myself ........ I prefer to hunt "ebay" for asus motherboards and then add the "filter" $20.00 -$30.00 often times you can snag a retail P5 motherboard which has no chances for failure ........... in the end you will be ahead of the other senario BIG TIME


----------



## davec99 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thread getting a bit old, but HP BIOS updates are often done right through Windows, using the Service Pack (or SP#####.exe files) from their downloads.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

davec99 said:


> Thread getting a bit old, but HP BIOS updates are often done right through Windows, using the Service Pack (or SP#####.exe files) from their downloads.


The OP was attempting to flash the Bios to an aftermarket board version.


----------

